# 3d Space Hulk/Bunker terrain



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

In my travels of the interwebs, I found this cool modular space hulk interior terrain system by a company called Creative Gamescapes. 




> Spaceship X introduces 3D ship-to-ship terrain to tabletop wargaming. The terrain’s modular design allows for a broad range of board configurations maximizing replayability for both measurement and tile based game systems. The 3D set is made from high quality ABS plastic, making it more durable than paper, wood, resin or cardboard sets and more affordable than resin.
> 
> In addition to simulating a spaceship environment, the board set is also perfectly suited for use as an industrial or manufacturing complex, bio research facility, apocalyptic landscape or other futuristic environment. Users will find the terrain is easy to build and reconfigure for maximum replayability.



I reckon with a little imagination you could alter the 40k rules to reenact battles within in the confines of a mighty space hulk. It would be as simple as limiting your self to using, for example, infantry, walkers and monstrous creatures, as well as adding some hostile environment rules and hey presto. And because it's modular no two battles need be the same.


----------



## Axys (Feb 23, 2011)

But at what price???


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Axys said:


> But at what price???


$34.99 for the amount shown in the big picture. They also do a buy seven get one free deal at $244.93. Check the link.

This looks brilliant for themed games. Now where did I leave that spare couple of hundred pounds? .......... Oh yeah next to Cheryl Coles phone number :grin:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Price is listed on their site a $34.99 per tile set, set of 12 sets for $349.99. Not a bad price really.


----------



## Axys (Feb 23, 2011)

ty... now where to store it? I'm running outta room for all my gaming stuff as it is. *grin*


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fucking amazing!!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Very interesting. Makes me want to get some to play the Boarding Action stuff mentioned in Imperial Armor 9. Thanks for posting this, totally gonna bookmark it!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Now that is some nice stuff, and a good idea... Bit pricey for me, but still worth it. Great find Tu_Shan!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man this looks awesome and I would definitely get some if the mountain of unpainted terrain in the spare room wasn't glowering at me...


----------



## phoinex19 (Feb 24, 2011)

Man that stuff is awesome, I have to get some!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

if it were just floor tiles i would be tempted but i dont need all the walls, plus with the cost,shipping and import duty it would be an expensive game of space hulk and i have three full sets of tiles, but i do like them alot


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks awesome. Wish it was a tad cheaper mind


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Space Hulk, Necromunda, Inquisitor, any of these games could use them. Hell, I think I have the old Advanced Space Crusade rule book floating around in the attic. Nice find.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

this stuff looks shit hot!


----------



## legion of the lost (Feb 25, 2011)

very cool stuff but you could make your own out of mdf as 8 foot by 4 foot sheet is £10.
and once you made your templates you could make as many as you want


----------

